# Georgia Waddlers Had A Great Yarn Crawl



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Once again the Georgia Waddlers went on a wonderful yarn crawl all organized by the magnificient Eggplantlady. We visited 3 yarn stores in the Marietta/Roswell area of Georgia; Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and finally Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop. A delicious lunch at Nine Street Kitchen keep everyone's energy up as we "waddled" from yarn store to yarn store. 

Watch for the next yarn crawl planned by the Georgia Waddlers and join in the fun!


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for posting this picture. It sure was a blast today! I look forward to seeing you again at our next Waddlers outing! Alice a/k/a Ali's Folly


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for posting, Gwen. I had such a good time and am anxiously trying to pick a project for my new yarn. Great meeting the newbies too!


----------



## knitterbuddy (Aug 28, 2011)

What a great day. Meeting new friends, exploring new knit shops and have a delicious lunch The picture shows wonderful smiling faces which shows what a marvelous day we were all having. Looking forward to our next gathering. Thank you to all who help organize this event.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

You lucky ladies what a lovely way to spend the day.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in Cherokee County Ga. How do I become a member of the Waddlers?


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I live in Cherokee County Ga. How do I become a member of the Waddlers?


Send me a PM and I'll put you on the list! We're going to try to gather at Stitches South in April.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

All that wine and not a glass on the table????????


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Parrishththgt said:


> All that wine and not a glass on the table????????


We still had two shops to go to...had to keep it together, didn't want to miss out on a single skein!


----------



## MaryW22 (Jun 26, 2011)

eggplantlady said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Cherokee County Ga. How do I become a member of the Waddlers?
> ...


That's right...make me really jealous that I am missing all the fun. Stitches South was on my list of things to do this year if I was home. Glad you guys had a good turn out and a great day. 
I spent my day thinking of you all while shopping at the "Beaver Round Up" bizzar and watching a dog sled race. Didn't stay for the whole race because it was 18 degrees and quite windy but had a good time. 
Have yarnful day.
Mary


----------



## Tommye1218 (May 26, 2012)

What a great time we had yesterday! Thanks so much, eggplant lady, for organizing the outing! I think my daughter Allison was pleasantly surprised, and i have already sent her a pattern for the yarn she bought yesterday. We are both looking forward to the next great adventure!!


----------



## Tommye1218 (May 26, 2012)

What a great time we had yesterday! Thanks so much, eggplant lady, for organizing the outing! I think my daughter Allison was pleasantly surprised, and i have already sent her a pattern for the yarn she bought yesterday. We are both looking forward to the next great adventure!!


----------



## grangran (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh what a great day you all must have had. I would love to join you but I guess N.Z is just too far away. I wonder if anything like this happens here. Please let me know if it does. Grangran


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

MaryW22 said:


> eggplantlady said:
> 
> 
> > Sutallee Stitcher said:
> ...


You were sorely missed! One of the stores had mink yarn which was out of this world, and another one had more high, high end luxury yarn than you could imagine (and imagine was all we could do, as the prices were high, high end too! Stay warm!


----------



## memar (Feb 4, 2013)

So much fun!! Great group of women.


----------

